
De-Sneering My Life - furcyd
https://www.scottaaronson.com/blog/?p=4129
======
atlanta
I find it weird that someone like Aaronson takes reddit seriously. Reddit is a
hivemind where the most have no opinion or worldview of their own. I'd be
surprised if there are 4 people out of "two thousand Redditors [who] hate
Scott Aaronson so much" who even know what Aaronson does.

Reddit attracts those (in droves) who like super loud people (often ignorant)
to think for them. Talking to them is like spitting against the wind. I simply
do not visit reddit.

